# buck shoals winery



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey, i got to try buck shoals new apple cyser. it tasted like an apple pie with the spices that they used. just thought ya'll might be interested


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Can ya' talk them out of a recipe? We have some apples ripening and I plan to turn some into mead. I have a number of apple recipes, but none of them talk about apple pie flavor.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

if i get a chance tomorrow i 'll ask. i believe it was a cinnamon, nut meg type thing. i think they won in colorado for cyser with it


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I was going to guess cinnamon, but there are other spices that will make the deal. The International Mead Fest. wasn't really held this year. There was some judging and competition, but the celebratory things along with that didn't happen. Lack of sponsors was the bottom line. Maybe next year! I plan to go in '09 if it works out with my schedule. A person should be able to learn a lot at a meeting like that and pick up some recipes and ideas to improve or fine tune flavors.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah i don't know when it won. i just remember some kind of competition i got a notice for. check out their web site 

http://www.meadfest.com/

http://www.buckshoalsvineyard.com/


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Swobee said:


> The International Mead Fest. wasn't really held this year. There was some judging and competition, but the celebratory things along with that didn't happen. Lack of sponsors was the bottom line. Maybe next year! I plan to go in '09 if it works out with my schedule. .


Lack of help to organize it really. David at Redstone tried to get some partners to share in organizing and putting it on after Julia went to the AOB, but no one really stepped up. Plenty of sponsors and enthusiasm and promises, as he described it to me recently, but very little help with the heavy lifting. It's a bummer, Meadfest is one of the better outreach events in the area and even the industry.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Meadfest info, Ben. I'd sure like to go hopefully next year. A goal is to start up a personal meaderie here sometime in the next few years. I've been playing around with recipes and have so much to learn. Redstone is on my list of places to visit and hopefully yet this year. Maybe we'll meet up at Meadfest next year and can swap some stories.


----------

